# Signatel c-major audio driver, help!!!! [RESOLVED]



## Sparra (May 12, 2007)

I have the signatel c-major audio driver on my Panasonic Toughbook CF-W2 and the sound has dissappeared. I know little about computers but know i need a new driver.

Anyone know where i can get one, i have tried googling it and have had no joy finding one which works

Thanks in advance


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Signatel c-major audio driver, help!!!!*

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave: 

Try this link: https://eww.pavc.panasonic.co.jp/pc/itn/drivers/d_menu_en.html#CF-W2

Nicholas


----------



## Sparra (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Signatel c-major audio driver, help!!!!*

Thanks - this looks promising. Trouble is i can't see what iteration of the series i currently have. Will it matter if i choose any?

J


----------



## Sparra (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Signatel c-major audio driver, help!!!!*

Also, it seems to lead me to a generic sound driver is this correct?

Yours dispairingly,J


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Signatel c-major audio driver, help!!!!*

Have a close look at the computer and see if you can find the exact model number. I don't know the difference between the models, but I guess they use the same sound chip. Just make sure you get the correct Windows version.
I only looked at one of the links where it said the driver was a Panasonic copyrigt. A generic driver from the chip manufacturer will work .


----------



## Sparra (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Signatel c-major audio driver, help!!!!*

Thanks all sorted now i think!

This whole problem started with iTunes not loading up bevcause it detected a fault with my audio configuration do you know what that could mean. I realise its vague.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Signatel c-major audio driver, help!!!!*

Good news :smile: I've never used iTunes, so I don't know how it could mess your audio driver up.


----------

